# TODAY ONLY (Feb 22) $8.62 off orders of $50 or more.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Click here for more details and the code.

The odd number has to do with Amazon's customer service rating.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Apparently, my order totaling $63.35 didn't qualify. Piffle


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Betsy I just placed an order

Gertie make sure all the items say "Sold by:Amazon.com LLC"  The first time I tried my order didn't qualify either (eventho all the items were prime). It only qualified after all the items I was buying said Sold by:Amazon.com LLC (it says this on the checkout page under each item)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DawnB said:


> Thanks Betsy I just placed an order
> 
> Gertie make sure all the items say "Sold by:Amazon.com LLC" The first time I tried my order didn't qualify either (eventho all the items were prime). It only qualified after all the items I was buying said Sold by:Amazon.com LLC (it says this on the checkout page under each item)


Thanks. Only one item qualified. Maybe next time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Dawn.  I was running out the door this morning and just skimmed the announcement.  Sorry it didn't work for you, Gertie.

Betsy


----------

